

Facebook Profile Pictures Vulnerability? - websirs

Hello,<p>I tried emailing Facebook regarding this issue, they never replied.<p>The problem is, if your current profile picture is set to public (which is the default when you update your picture), then anyone can go through your profile pictures album.<p>Way around it is to set your current profile picture to friends only.
======
psykovsky
The way around it is to never use facebook

